# Anyone fish around Jones Bridge Park on the hooch?



## Gentleman4561 (Mar 22, 2009)

I live real close to Jones Bridge Park on the Chattahoochee river and have never really done much trout fishing which i now realize is crazy considering were i live.  I am wondering what you guys use? I have tried Rapala countdown lures and power bait and have not had much luck.  What is the proper technique cast up stream? down Stream?  i will be fishing in waders and can get pretty much any were.  Let me know what works and what areas work for you.  Dont worry i wont drain your honey holes


----------



## mferrell (Mar 22, 2009)

*grand torino*

I don't know much about trout fishing but anyone who likes clint has got to be o.k.  Best of luck with your fishing.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks i am one of the few 15 year olds who has ever even heard of dirty hairy and the famous lines from that movie hes responsible for a few of my favorite movies


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Mar 23, 2009)

bump


----------



## calvin jackson (Mar 23, 2009)

I was once from Gwinnette co. and trout fished there quite often.I used corn and salmon eggs.I put both on my hook,throw way out and let the current take your bait down stream.I used ultra light spinning gear and 4 or 6 pound lineUse only enough weight to get your bait out in the middle of the current.After your bait washes into the brush next to the bank reel in and chunk it again.Carry lots of hooks and sinkers.you will hang up quite often but you will catch some trout.The corp of enginers at lake lanier has a phone number you can call every day to tell what time they turn water out of the dam.I don't have the number anymore but you should be able to find it.I always had best sucess when the river is down. Good luck


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks might try that later today


----------



## Ricky (Mar 23, 2009)

yozuri pinminnows thrown across and upstream  work well in the shallower water


----------



## lilburnjoe (Mar 23, 2009)

Nightcrawlers !!!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 24, 2009)

I fish there rather frequently. Small spoons and spinners(Mepps) are great. Many corn fishers take a limit often. If you want some fun,try fly fishing. 

Beware the Tube and Bikini hatch starts around Memorial Day and don't end until Labor Day or later.


----------



## catchandeat (Mar 24, 2009)

too many people throwing sandals/trash in the river and playing soccer


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Mar 24, 2009)

catchandeat said:


> too many people throwing sandals/trash in the river and playing soccer



+1 we get all sorts of crap washed up on our bank ranging from diapers to a checkbook.  I just ordered a few in line spinners from bass pro so hopefully will try those out.  FFrom what i have head to most cast up stream and let it float down or reel it to them.


----------



## GONoob (Mar 24, 2009)

Cast up and let it float to where the fish are, retrieve and repeat.


----------



## Jimmy65 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fish pretty much anything that looks like a minnow, small rapala's, rooster tails. I fly fish some with black ants, mosquito's, black knats. Beware what you use its artifical only from Medlock bridge all the to GA 20 bridge and that includes the gulps and salom eggs and may also include corn, not 100% on that one. I usually target current out in the middle behind rocks, or cast to the bank back out to middle in water where you cant see the bottom. I usually use small rapala's and add a couple small split shot to get it down a little. Just be careful wading out the current is strong and it does drop off quick in spots.......


----------

